
The World's First Virtual Hackathon - jonmarkgo
http://news.mlh.io/hack-the-planet-vr-04-01-2016
======
theyCallMeSwift
Excited to finally experience a hackathon without leaving my couch. VR is the
future.

------
nmwalsh
Finally, a geographically agnostic hackathon! I've been waiting forever for
this! Can't wait to make an Unreal Engine hack inside of this Unity game.

------
akoonth1
Dude, love all the free virtual swag! I need all the stickers.

------
cinnamonBuns
very cool! It's nice to see radical new ideas of what hackathons should be
like to keep things interesting.

